# canned meat



## Macbee

I would like to buy some canned meat, but Survival Frog is out....tried to get food from them, after 14 weeks of waiting, I did get my $$ back.
Does anyone have a suggestion as to who I can order canned beef from? I have tried to find on the Net, but keep getting the same company.
macbee


----------



## Tango2X

What are you wanting?


----------



## paulag1955

Keystone Meats

Chicken, turkey and pork are in stock. Canned meat isn't cheap. You might want to consider canning your own.


----------



## jimcosta

*Macbee:* I can't help you but maybe I can.

I have been involved with a 50 adult long term survival retreat. Done a lot of research over the years. I have never found any beef that was affordable much less available. 
I suggest that there is no real market for it. Perhaps that is why you cannot find any.

I do not know what your needs are, how far along in prepping you are or where you are trying to get to. But just as a suggestion let me share with you, as well as other Preppers, just now getting into prepping.

We started out raising chickens and rabbits but gave up on the rabbits because we cannot store enough feed for them to reproduce at the rate needed. Without bagged food we would have difficulty feeding them and critter food has a short life. We realized that chickens can be free ranged and will return home to roost at night. Rabbits will just run off if they were free ranged. So we abandoned our rabbit barn, herd and setup.

This left us chickens. We then ran cost estimates for raising both rabbits and chickens. They were about the same. More cost analysis revealed the critter's cost per butchered pound was the same as for canned ham & Spam (same difference). But if you are in *suburbia, the canned hams last 40 years, are fully cooked and do not make noise* so that you have to run out at midnight to protect them and risk your life in doing so.

So then we realized we began our search wrong to begin with. In the beginning we set out to provide "meat". 
We ended up planning to deliver protein in a survival situation. That changed all of our shopping parameters.

* Exactly how much protein is needed for the first 3 months out of a stay of 6 months? 6 months out of a 9 month stay, etc.?
* If cost is a factor what is the most economical then the next most economical, etc.
* Food storing, fuel for preparing, availability of product, etc.
* We never considered flavor.

We ended up with the following Protein Delivery systems:
*
Most Economical: * *Canned Beans & Rice*. When beans are eaten within 8 hours of rice, the two combine to produce protein. That is why the majority of people on earth consume beans and rice.
50 lbs of rice stores well just as bagged for many years. Canned beans are fully cooked and last about 40 years. Rice only takes 10 to 15 minutes to cook. Dry beans take 1.5 hours to cook.
One adult can live quite well on beans and rice for three months on 100 lbs of rice ($35) and 50 cans of Pinto, Red, Kidney, Black, Chile, etc. beans (cost $40 from any Dollar store). Thus throw in seasonings and one adult can food prep for a 3 month period for only *$100*. This will supply the body all the protein and calories it needs.

*Next Economical:* 1 pound canned hams from Dollar stores (cost $3).
Spam (same costs);
Canned Chicken (about the same costs);
canned Tuna; 
canned turkey.

*Note: * All of the above are readily available anywhere.

*Suggestion: * Spice them up with various seasonings, canned Cream of chicken and Cream of mushroom soup, canned tomatoes, etc.

This will get you prepped faster and cheaper than chasing down the expensive unattainable roast beef sandwich without the bread.

*Our goal was to have survivors being able to crawl out of our life boat at the very end of a long survival journey, period.*

Hope this helps someone.

*P. S*. If anyone requests I can post more information on the beans and rice, flavors, minimum servings for sustained health, etc.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Canned corn beef from Argentina, Spam, canned ham.

All will store a long time if kept away from exceesive heat, say a store room that hits 120 degrees in the summer.


----------



## hawgrider

Canned meat can't be beat. 
But its best to do it yourself save big bucks and enjoy a better product.


----------



## Slippy

Macbee said:


> I would like to buy some canned meat, but Survival Frog is out....tried to get food from them, after 14 weeks of waiting, I did get my $$ back.
> Does anyone have a suggestion as to who I can order canned beef from? I have tried to find on the Net, but keep getting the same company.
> macbee


You know something, I shouldn't go off on your ass but I will because people like you piss me off.

What the hell you been doing all your dang life?

OOOOH OOOOOH LET ME ANSWER THAT ONE!

Damn sure not being prepared or thinking ahead. And now that shat has hit the fan in some areas you want US to do your research on canned meat of all things?

(Slippy mumbles something and walks away from this thread...:vs_mad


----------



## Chiefster23

1 pound canned hams, spam, keystone canned meats, canned chicken, canned hash, canned corn beef, tuna, etc..........all available at Walmart.


----------



## bigwheel

Canned carp is wonderful. Make a person chunk rocks at Salmon. I snagged a case of Keystone Beef a years back. Still good last I tried one. Makes good sloppy joes and soup. Think Wally World peddles it if anybody wants to deal with a sleazy comnpany that gave a 300 million buck blackmail payment to Black Lies Matter. Which means they dont need any of my money.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Chiefster23 said:


> 1 pound canned hams, spam, keystone canned meats, canned chicken, canned hash, canned corn beef, tuna, etc..........all available at Walmart.


And if your Walmart is 40 minutes away like ours is, Dollar General has all that, too.
Dollar Generals are everywhere in the rural South. Many times it is the only place to shop. I am grateful for them.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> 1 pound canned hams, spam, keystone canned meats, canned chicken, canned hash, canned corn beef, tuna, etc..........all available at Walmart.


I buy from there, and BJ's, canned chicken and at least a 100 cans of spam,

plus corned beef hash, canned sardines, mackerel, tuna.

No keystone at this walmart, never saw it, but they got @bigwheel Frank and Beans, AKA Beanie weenies!


----------



## Chipper

No canned fish is allowed when Spam is still available.


----------



## Redneck

I think Spam is the perfect survival meat store. You can buy it anywhere and if you keep it relatively cool it will last longer than you. The things that make it unhealthy now, being full of salt & fat, make it incredibly valuable in a crisis. Plus I love it for breakfast, lunch or dinner. I keep hundreds of cans in storage.


----------



## SOCOM42

******* said:


> I think Spam is the perfect survival meat store. You can buy it anywhere and if you keep it relatively cool it will last longer than you. The things that make it unhealthy now, being full of salt & fat, make it incredibly valuable in a crisis. Plus I love it for breakfast, lunch or dinner. I keep hundreds of cans in storage.


YUP, I have hundreds of them also, great for crucial conditions.

Three quarters of mine are stored in unheated shelters and freeze for about six months out of the year.

I fry up slices and serve with pancakes, then another time with grits, eggs and toast, or hash browns eggs and toast.

I use them sparingly because of the contents.

I can tell you that in the middle of winter in Germany, those green cans were a Godsend to us in the field.

This is where I learned about Spam, we had WW2 and Korean issued cases in the bunker.

Heated them in boiling water, and ate them right out of the can sometimes cold,

with a fork with some Jon Wayne crackers and black coffee while on watch.

Was ready to pour the water and coffee on to the 1919A4 to get it going if needed.

Oh we also had at times shelf stable bread that we used for spam sandwiches, mine with mustard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> You know something, I shouldn't go off on your ass but I will because people like you piss me off.
> 
> What the hell you been doing all your dang life?
> 
> OOOOH OOOOOH LET ME ANSWER THAT ONE!
> 
> Damn sure not being prepared or thinking ahead. And now that shat has hit the fan in some areas you want US to do your research on canned meat of all things?
> 
> (Slippy mumbles something and walks away from this thread...:vs_mad


I can't stand people who ask such a simple question like......



Macbee said:


> I would like to buy some canned meat, .......Does anyone have a suggestion as to who I can order canned beef from? .........


And get this:



Tango2X said:


> What are you wanting?


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> 1 pound canned hams, spam, keystone canned meats, canned chicken, canned hash, canned corn beef, tuna, etc..........all available at Walmart.


The best canned chicken and tuna available, IMO is Costco's house brand, Kirkland. The tuna especially is outstanding and it's canned in water, not vegetable (I.e., soy) broth. Costco also has canned sardines for, IIRC, less than $0.99/can. The canned salmon is more expensive, but is wild caught, not farmed. Costco is a prepper's friend.


----------



## jimb1972

I like the DAK ham better than Spam. A little salty, but a little pickle and miracle whip on a cracker with it is yummy.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I go with canned tuna and sardines for store bought.

A local store had solid white tuna on sale for 49 cents a can. That's when I stock up.

Beans, got to go with Goya just cause they are good people.


----------



## Mad Trapper

paulag1955 said:


> The best canned chicken and tuna available, IMO is Costco's house brand, Kirkland. The tuna especially is outstanding and it's canned in water, not vegetable (I.e., soy) broth. Costco also has canned sardines for, IIRC, less than $0.99/can. The canned salmon is more expensive, but is wild caught, not farmed. Costco is a prepper's friend.


The big cans of salmon can be a better deal than tuna. Mix that up with pasta, onions garlic celery eggs spices......


----------



## Prepared One

I store plenty of canned Ham, Tuna, Corned beef hash, Chicken, and Spam, all bought from Wally World or one of the other food chains here. I picked up 5 more cans of Spam last week as a matter of fact. I haven't noticed a shortage of that kind of stuff but I am sure if things continue as they have it very well could be in short supply. I have been adding more of those items to my storage over the past few months. I see trouble ahead.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> I store plenty of canned Ham, Tuna, Corned beef hash, Chicken, and Spam, all bought from Wally World or one of the other food chains here. I picked up 5 more cans of Spam last week as a matter of fact. I haven't noticed a shortage of that kind of stuff but I am sure if things continue as they have it very well could be in short supply. I have been adding more of those items to my storage over the past few months. I see trouble ahead.


From Feb through June here there was no Spam, Dak Hams or other canned meats available, even now they are limited.

The Spam is part of my primary diet plan for SHTF along with beans and rice.

I may well get sick of eating it all, but it will carry us for 5 years.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> From Feb through June here there was no Spam, Dak Hams or other canned meats available, even now they are limited.
> 
> The Spam is part of my primary diet plan for SHTF along with beans and rice.
> 
> I may well get sick of eating it all, but it will carry us for 5 years.


I have noticed the can goods in general have been limited but there was plenty of spam as I walked down the isle at Wally World last week. Didn't notice ham or chicken. Things are getting worse and I would expect that canned meats will be getting scarce as we go along. I love spam so I make sure I have plenty in storage. I can mix it with anything to stretch the meals out.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> I have noticed the can goods in general have been limited but there was plenty of spam as I walked down the isle at Wally World last week. Didn't notice ham or chicken. Things are getting worse and I would expect that canned meats will be getting scarce as we go along. I love spam so I make sure I have plenty in storage. I can mix it with anything to stretch the meals out.


My Mom would take two cans of Spam, put a little brown sugar on top of slices, then broil them.

A might tasty. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Illini Warrior

plenty of straight out canned meat is important - but don't forget the meat mixed ready to eat like chili and stews >>> heat and serve will be an intrigal aspect during a serious SHTF - where keeping the head down means keeping it ...


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> The big cans of salmon can be a better deal than tuna. Mix that up with pasta, onions garlic celery eggs spices......


You mean the big cans of tuna like at the supermarket? With the skin and bones left in? I wouldn't eat that so I don't buy it. The Costco salmon (it's not their house brand but I don't remember off the top of my head what the brand is) has the skin and bones removed.


----------



## SOCOM42

Still no DAK Hams or Spam at the club as of 3:00 PM today.


----------



## paulag1955

Illini Warrior said:


> plenty of straight out canned meat is important - but don't forget the meat mixed ready to eat like chili and stews >>> heat and serve will be an intrigal aspect during a serious SHTF - where keeping the head down means keeping it ...


And for that matter, canned chili can be eaten cold straight out of the can.


----------



## paulag1955

Oh, looky here...Goya produces canned ham.


----------



## Mad Trapper

paulag1955 said:


> You mean the big cans of tuna like at the supermarket? With the skin and bones left in? I wouldn't eat that so I don't buy it. The Costco salmon (it's not their house brand but I don't remember off the top of my head what the brand is) has the skin and bones removed.


Yes, but salmon not tuna. The bones are cooked so soft you don't notice them and provide a good source on minerals, and the skin lots of calories/fat.

I'll have a good crop of tomatoes and peppers this summer, might put some of those up as chili if I can get sausage and hamburg at a good price.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> The best canned chicken and tuna available, IMO is Costco's house brand, Kirkland. The tuna especially is outstanding and it's canned in water, not vegetable (I.e., soy) broth. Costco also has canned sardines for, IIRC, less than $0.99/can. The canned salmon is more expensive, but is wild caught, not farmed. Costco is a prepper's friend.


Good stuff!!!


----------



## Annie

Illini Warrior said:


> plenty of straight out canned meat is important - but don't forget the meat mixed ready to eat like chili and stews >>> heat and serve will be an intrigal aspect during a serious SHTF - where keeping the head down means keeping it ...


I keep Dinty Moore stew and canned chili and mix it with my home canned beef. Easy meal.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> Still no DAK Hams or Spam at the club as of 3:00 PM today.


I keep DAK, but it's so salty. So I mix a small can of pineapple juice into the pan. I like it better that way.


----------



## SOCOM42

Like with the Spam, the salt does not bother me at all.

When diced and mixed with other ingredients you don't even notice it.

I am a saltaholic. :devil:

I don't use either that much, but keep it for SHTF stores as a replacement for fresh meats.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Annie said:


> I keep DAK, but it's so salty. So I mix a small can of pineapple juice into the pan. I like it better that way.


You can soak in a few changes of fresh water to leach out the salt. I do that with store brought corned beef too.


----------



## Annie

Mad Trapper said:


> You can soak in a few changes of fresh water to leach out the salt. I do that with store brought corned beef too.


Good idea. I boil corned beef for 3 hours, finish it off with a half hour in the over in a mustard/apricot jelly glaze.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Annie said:


> Good idea. I boil corned beef for 3 hours, finish it off with a half hour in the over in a mustard/apricot jelly glaze.


I do about the same after leaching out the salt. I add some fresh spices first, then some taters, carrots, onions and cabbage when the corned beef has about 1/2 hour more to boil


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes, but salmon not tuna. The bones are cooked so soft you don't notice them and provide a good source on minerals, and the skin lots of calories/fat.
> 
> I'll have a good crop of tomatoes and peppers this summer, might put some of those up as chili if I can get sausage and hamburg at a good price.


I meant to say salmon, does that count? I know that stuff about the bones and skin, but that doesn't mean I can force it down my throat. I'm glad to have a source of canned salmon that doesn't have bones and skin, even if it does cost a little more.


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> I do about the same after leaching out the salt. I add some fresh spices first, then some taters, carrots, onions and cabbage when the corned beef has about 1/2 hour more to boil


How do you leach out the salt?


----------



## Annie

Mad Trapper said:


> I do about the same after leaching out the salt. I add some fresh spices first, then some taters, carrots, onions and cabbage when the corned beef has about 1/2 hour more to boil


Me too; I use the corned beef water for carrots and cabbage while the meat's in the oven. Then put out the white vinegar on the table for those who like the veggies that way.

But I roast the potatoes. BTW, that corned beef glaze was my grannie's "secret" recipe. It's a big hit around here. Mostly around St Patrick's Day--also Father's Day.


----------



## Chiefster23

That mustard/apricot jelly glaze sounds delicious. I made corned beef and cabbage yesterday in a slow cooker. Your recipe sounds better.


----------



## Maine-Marine

paulag1955 said:


> Keystone Meats
> 
> Chicken, turkey and pork are in stock. Canned meat isn't cheap. You might want to consider canning your own.


yep.... love keystone - get it on amazon, walmart, online....


----------



## Real Old Man

Most walmarts have fully cooked great value roast beef for $2.74 for a 12 ounce can.

And yes, we have it along with spam treat and corned beef in our pantry.


----------



## Mad Trapper

paulag1955 said:


> How do you leach out the salt?


Just soak in a few changes of fresh water.


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Just soak in a few changes of fresh water.


For how long?


----------



## bigwheel

rice paddy daddy said:


> And if your Walmart is 40 minutes away like ours is, Dollar General has all that, too.
> Dollar Generals are everywhere in the rural South. Many times it is the only place to shop. I am grateful for them.


Same here. We love em to pieces. I bought everything I needed to make my world famous Purto Riccan Tres Leches Cake at one Yesterday. All it takes is to make a cake..White Betty Crocker...wait for it to cool..poke holes in it..then dump one can of Eagle brand milk..one can of Evaporated milk mil and a can of water with three tablespoons of melted butter in it. Let that soak for a while then cover it with whipped cream and get it nice and cold in the ice box. Very popular at Salsa Dances whten they aint busy cutrting and shooting. . 
Tres Leches means three milks Purto Riccan lingo.,,for any yankee grigos who dont know ahat it means.
https://www.tastingpuertorico.com/tres-leches-recipe/


----------



## Mad Trapper

paulag1955 said:


> For how long?


If the water is very salty, to taste, change it. I do it several times and start out with a rinse.

It will take a while to leach out all the salt, you don't need to do that. I don't try to get all the salt washed out, just so I don't have a sodium bomb.

This will also wash out other salts that they add to cured/processed meats , like sodium nitrite, which is worse for you (carcinogen) than sodium chloride.

Sodium nitrite reacts with amines in meat to form N-nitrosoAmines, which are carcinogens. The acid in your stomach catalyzes this process.

I try to avoid meats processed with nitrites if possible (e.g. I buy smoked bacon rather than salt cured bacon with nitrites, the same for sausages and kielbasas). Read the label of ingredients.

Eating foods high in vitamin C, an antioxidant, will give some protection from nitrosomines, when consumed with the that type of processed meat. I'm not sure if the cabbage, in corned beef and cabbage, provides enough vitamin C to provide protection?

https://www.healthambition.com/processed-meat-nitrosamines-cancer/

https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/chemistry/nitrosamine

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2507690/


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> YUP, I have hundreds of them also, great for crucial conditions.
> 
> Three quarters of mine are stored in unheated shelters and freeze for about six months out of the year.
> 
> I fry up slices and serve with pancakes, then another time with grits, eggs and toast, or hash browns eggs and toast.
> 
> I use them sparingly because of the contents.
> 
> I can tell you that in the middle of winter in Germany, those green cans were a Godsend to us in the field.
> 
> This is where I learned about Spam, we had WW2 and Korean issued cases in the bunker.
> 
> Heated them in boiling water, and ate them right out of the can sometimes cold,
> 
> with a fork with some Jon Wayne crackers and black coffee while on watch.
> 
> Was ready to pour the water and coffee on to the 1919A4 to get it going if needed.
> 
> Oh we also had at times shelf stable bread that we used for spam sandwiches, mine with mustard.


Well here is a picture of the in shop spam and others.

There are 96 cans of Spam there.


----------



## 65mustang

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, looky here...Goya produces canned ham.


Yeah Buddy, at $10.00 a pound? No thanks. I think I saw some at dollar general or dollar tree for around $3.00 a pound.


----------



## hawgrider

65mustang said:


> Yeah Buddy, at $10.00 a pound? No thanks. I think I saw some at dollar general or dollar tree for around $3.00 a pound.


For 10 bucks a lb I could be pressure canning prime rib and porterhouse.


----------



## paulag1955

65mustang said:


> Yeah Buddy, at $10.00 a pound? No thanks. I think I saw some at dollar general or dollar tree for around $3.00 a pound.


It's less expensive (on Amazon) than the Dak canned hams, and not everyone has a Dollar General or a Dollar Tree handy. I think the Dollar Tree nearest to me is an hour and a half away. I've never seen a Dollar General.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> For 10 bucks a lb I could be pressure canning prime rib and porterhouse.


Isn't that true of all canned meats? They're expensive.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> Isn't that true of all canned meats? They're expensive.


Absolutely. 
That's why I put it up in a jar. I can control everything about it flavor, salt level, shaved beef, chunks, ground.


----------



## Slippy

Macbee said:


> I would like to buy some canned meat, but Survival Frog is out....tried to get food from them, after 14 weeks of waiting, I did get my $$ back.
> Does anyone have a suggestion as to who I can order canned beef from? I have tried to find on the Net, but keep getting the same company.
> macbee


So where is this one post douchebag @Macbee ?


----------



## Annie

hawgrider said:


> Absolutely.
> That's why I put it up in a jar. I can control everything about it flavor, salt level, shaved beef, chunks, ground.


Yes! I buy what I can on sale, freeze it until there's enough for 14 quart jars (which is about 28 lbs in two pressure cookers), defrost, stick it in the jars, cook it and put it back.


----------



## Annie

Slippy said:


> So where is this one post douchebag @Macbee ?


He's given us a great thread. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> You know something, I shouldn't go off on your ass but I will because people like you piss me off.
> 
> What the hell you been doing all your dang life?
> 
> OOOOH OOOOOH LET ME ANSWER THAT ONE!
> 
> Damn sure not being prepared or thinking ahead. And now that shat has hit the fan in some areas you want US to do your research on canned meat of all things?
> 
> (Slippy mumbles something and walks away from this thread...:vs_mad





Slippy said:


> So where is this one post douchebag @Macbee ?


He was probably feeling a little too welcome, and left for another site that was less friendly......:vs_smile:


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> He was probably feeling a little too welcome, and left for another site that was less friendly......:vs_smile:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> So where is this one post douchebag @Macbee ?


I Think he might have gotten a "can full" of bad meat......:vs_laugh:


----------



## 65mustang

hawgrider said:


> Absolutely.
> That's why I put it up in a jar. I can control everything about it flavor, salt level, shaved beef, chunks, ground.


I'm going to can this year's antelope. They're great canned with some garlic, onions and salt/pepper. I chunk mine into 1" cubes like stew meat.


----------

